# Development of chick in the Egg



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a cool site online you-gotta see. Takes a while to load but well worth waiting. 

http://www.maxisciences.com/poule/d...loppe-a-l-interieur-de-son-oeuf_art31870.html

This is the site where it comes from lots of information.

http://www.poultryhub.org/


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## Tommyjewell (Mar 5, 2014)

I am gettin pekin bantam of this guy canrnt wait



Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirsten4chickens (Nov 26, 2013)

Checked it out. Great site indeed. Thanks for pointing to the link, MArthab53. I like the articles they have under the health portion.. very informative and very helpful.


----------

